# Können die meinen PC einkassiern?



## brecheisen33 (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo

ich habe Schulden, zu viel eingekauft von Geld was ich nicht hatte. Jetzt hab ich Post vom Vollzieher bekommen, kann er meinen Pc einziehen? Bzw. was dürfen die überhaupt mitnehmen?


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Mai 2019)

Jop, dürfen sie. Aber bestimmt kommt demnächst ein hilfreicher Link zu einem seriösen Anbieter für dein Problem :^)


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2019)

Gehen Sie jetzt auf http://zaminvest.de/ . ZAMINVEST - die Kreditvergabe Ihres Vertrauens.

Milliardäre hassen diesen Mann, denn er hat das Geheimnis des Geldes entdeckt!


----------



## brecheisen33 (15. Mai 2019)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Jop, dürfen sie. Aber bestimmt kommt demnächst ein hilfreicher Link zu einem seriösen Anbieter für dein Problem


Dann kann ich den PC einfach wegbringen bevor er kommt oder? Immerhin habe ich einen Termin erhalten und weiß wann die kommen


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2019)

Ja, natürlich. Was nicht da ist, kann er nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Mai 2019)

brecheisen33 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich den PC einfach wegbringen bevor er kommt oder? Immerhin habe ich einen Termin erhalten und weiß wann die kommen


 

normalerweise kommen die unangekündigt  Zumindest schien es bei meinem Mitbewohner damals so


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2019)

ich denke mal das ganze ist situations abhängig. hast du 2000€ schulden oder 100000€? hat sicherlich auch etwas von "gefahr im verzug" oder "nicht ganz sooooo schlimm".

alles aus der bude raus, was schnell zu gutem geld gemacht werden kann. dein bett wird dir dabei keiner nehmen. elektronik, usw wird abgewogen. hast du ne neue küche? viel spaß mit trocken brot

tante edith meint: wenn du schon post vom vollstrecker hast, dann bist du ziemlich schlampig mit deinen akten umgegangen. weil von jetzt auf gleich steht vollstrecker/inkasso nicht vor deiner tür. jedem wird im vorraus mit genug zeit eine chance gegeben die situation zu klären/erklären bzw zu verhandeln. hinzu kommt die schufa. da wir hier nicht wissen für wie viel und in welchem zeitraum du gewütet hast kann man das schwer weiter erörtern.

fakt ist: steht der vollzieher vor der tür, rette sich wer kann.
 

ansonsten viel glück und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2019)

Ich frage mich, inwiefern man auf Datenschutz pochen kann beim PC und zumindest die Platten behalten. ^^


----------



## GuajoloteReal (21. Mai 2019)

Na ja zunächst einmal denke ich ebenfalls, dass man bei, sagen wir so weniger hohen Schulden, auch einen Termin vereinbaren kann. Was zwar in diesem Fall auch für den Diskussionsstarter ein kleiner Vorteil ist, aber für mich auch nicht sonderlich nachvollziehbar ist. Zum eigentlichen Thema... wenn du ohnehin einen Termin weißt, dann kann man vieles auch verschwinden lassen. Sofern es sich leicht Transportieren lässt. Und dann ist es beispielsweise bei Küchen und Möbeln wiederum generell so, dass man erst sehen muss, für wie viel der Vollzieher eigentlich ausgerüstet ist. Gleich für einen ganzen Umzug der Möbel?


----------



## liesewe (22. Mai 2019)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber mal die Schulden in Angriff nehmen, das war bei mir damals genauso. Ich habe mich online zumindest mal einen Überblick verschaffen können (* Link entfernt *), habe ich hier gemacht. Zu deiner Frage: Natürlich können sie ihn nicht mitnehmen, wenn er nicht da ist. Wenn du allerdings all deine Elektrogeräter von Zuhause woanders hin bringst, fällt das doch auf. Dann werden sie warscheinlich nochmal ohne Ankündigung kommen. Allerdings frage ich mich sowieso, wieso die sich angekündigt haben, dann ist ja klar, dass du alles wichtige wegbringst. Sonst kommen sie eher ohne ankündigung, aber wer weiß bei mir ist es schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2019)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> [...] Aber bestimmt kommt demnächst ein hilfreicher Link zu einem seriösen Anbieter für dein Problem :^)


----------



## Elenenedh (22. Mai 2019)

An und für sich bekommt man doch Mahnungen, bevor da jemand vor der Tür steht. Wenn du die Post ungeöffnet in den Papierkorb gepfeffert hast, ohne dich damit auseinanderzusetzen, dann prost Mahlzeit. Aber ganz ehrlich: Weglaufen ist nicht, dem Problem musst du dich früher oder später eh stellen.

 

Solltest du deine wertvolle Technik vorher beim Nachbarn unterstellen wollen, denk auch dran, die Staubspuren auf den Schränken wegzuwischen. Und vergiss die Kabel net.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (24. Mai 2019)

Der REchner hat welchen Wert? Wenn der Wert hoch ist, wieso reichte es für den Rechner und nicht für die Schulden...so wirklich mitleid habe ich bei solchen Dingen nicht, da es recht viele Vorab klärende Gelegenheiten gab. Was nun auf dich drauf zukommt, hast du also selbst verursacht.


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2019)

Die Antwort auf den Wert wird nicht kommen, war ja immerhin wieder nur ein billiger Marketing-Versuch einer unqualifizierten Anfängerfirma.


----------



## Magogan (25. Mai 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> ein billiger Marketing-Versuch einer unqualifizierten Anfängerfirma.


Und das in einem Forum mit gefühlt 10 Nutzern... Hier war jedenfalls früher mal mehr los.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und das in einem Forum mit gefühlt 10 Nutzern... Hier war jedenfalls früher mal mehr los.



Gibt halt keinen Grund mehr hier aktiv zu sein. 

Weder ist es besonders schön, noch in irgendeiner Form interessant. Social Media kills the Forumstar oder so.

Warum die ihren Spam hier probieren is mir auch schleierhaft.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Warum die ihren Spam hier probieren is mir auch schleierhaft.


Buffed.de hat halt immer noch einen ziemlich guten Pagerank bei den Suchmaschinen.

Aber ja, leider ist hier im Forum nicht mehr viel los. Die meisten User tummeln sich auch in den Kommentaren unter den Beiträgen.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2019)

Usern zu empfehlen bei Fragen wo anders hinzugehen ist aber eher kontraproduktiv.


----------

